# LibNoDave und Connection Library mit Routing...



## Jochen Kühner (26 Mai 2010)

Hab mal ein bischen an der LibNoDave rumgespielt und un an meiner Connection Lib...

Nun geht eine Routing Verbindung über TCP.

Achtung, dies funktioniert nicht mit der orginalen LibNoDave!

Hier mal meine Änderungen zum test...

Ich arbeite noch daran, soll nur eine Demo sein...

Ich habe nur Routing auf ein MPI netz versucht, wobei Routing auf Ethernet auch gehen sollte.

Routing geht bisher nur mit TCP Verbindung....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Mai 2010)

Kannst du mal was dazu schreiben wie das mit dem Routing funktioniert?
Im Programm steht etwas von eine Subnet-ID aus dem Step-7 Projekt. Wo kann ich die denn auslesen?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe werden die Routing-Informationen nur einmal beim Verbindungsaufbau übertragen, danach läuft der Austausch ganz "normal" weiter?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Mai 2010)

*So.....*

Also, das routing geht aber bissher nur mit tcp/ip verbindung zu einer sps, bei den anderen protokollen ändert sich nix! Die subnetz id kannst du in netpro auslesen wenn du auf das entsprechende netzwerk ( mpi/profibus/ethernet) doppelklickst! Du musst die id des netzwerkes eingeben, an dem die gewuenschte cpu hängt, und netpro muss in die cpus uebertragen sein!


----------

